# Silvia & Krups Grinder



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, Can anyone help Please, , My wife & I have just treated ourselves to a Rancilio Silvia V3 & Many sites say you need a good grinder - We have a Krups GVX2. Having just made our first shot it took some time to even start & to get any suitable amount for the end product. Being new not sure if this is the Silvia (hope not) Grinder, Beans or tamping. Would our grinder suite us for now ?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi! The Silvia is a great machine and many people will confirm this. However, in order to make good espresso you need a very good burr grinder. What grinder depends on the money you're willing to give up. The Krups isn't able to provide the fineness and consistency needed for making good coffee. Probably the best option in the 150-200GBP range is the doserless Iberital MC2. However, if you decide to upgrade the Rancilio later on you will also have to change the grinder as better machines require more capable grinders. In my opinion, the Eureka Mignon is a better option but it also costs more. Take a look around the For Sale section. Good deals come up from time to time. Good luck!









You can read some of the forum members' opinions on the two grinders here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8210-Iberital-M2-or-Eureka-Mignon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffee chap also has a rancilio rocky grinder for sale, it's on the thread for silvia and rocky but the silvia is sold .


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah, I forgot about the Rocky. It's a great grinder for the Silvia and coffeechap's is in pristine condition.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have that same Krups grinder its great for moka pots but not for espresso. I bought a Mignon but depending on you budget the MC2 or Rocky will be fine. Rocky is the better of the 2 IMHO.

The rocky can also be modded to be step less. if you go for the one from Coffee Chap he may well be able to do that for you (sorry for that CC)

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## rsnidjik (Nov 4, 2018)

SNOBOL said:


> Hi, Can anyone help Please, , My wife & I have just treated ourselves to a Rancilio Silvia V3 & Many sites say you need a good grinder - We have a Krups GVX2. Having just made our first shot it took some time to even start & to get any suitable amount for the end product. Being new not sure if this is the Silvia (hope not) Grinder, Beans or tamping. Would our grinder suite us for now ?


I'd be curious to know if you ever had any success with your original Silvia + Krups GVX2 combination, or if you immediately ditched the Krups and went with a better grinder.

I ask because I'm about to take delivery of a Silvia but won't be able to get my trusty Rocky grinder from the U.S. until next spring.

(I've owned a Silvia for 18 years, but I had to leave it in the U.S. because it was so heavy. After getting by with lesser machines, I finally decided to buy another Silvia.)

The only grinder available in my location is a Krups GVX2. I thought I'd buy it to get by until I get my Rocky.

Thanks.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

As this already zombied









When first bought the Solvia v3 I had a Krups GXV2 and no it does not for a happy pairing make, I went back the following day and bought a rocky which served us well for a while. Still have the Silvia, which comes out from time to time, whereas the Rocky was sold on with new burrs to another forum member who then sold it on and it got trashed in the post!

Assuming you somewhere that has postal service the internet is your friend as regards purchasing grinders even if you don't like the postage charges.

Oh and welcome by the way

John


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

And the only thing I have with Rocky in it is Road







Eureka Mignon will suit you


----------



## rsnidjik (Nov 4, 2018)

Jony said:


> And the only thing I have with Rocky in it is Road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know there's always something better, but I've got a working Rocky already, just not with me. It does the job well enough. I had to choose between helping my kids go to college and having a more consistently perfect coffee every morning. It was a close thing; I finally flipped a coin, and paying the kids' tuition won out. One of them's a history major, so he may end up working in a coffee shop, anyway. That would be a win, from my point of view.


----------



## rsnidjik (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi, johnealey.

I replied earlier to your post, but I got a message saying a mod had to approve my reply. Maybe my post will appear later. I also can't send PMs until I've posted more to the forum. Meanwhile, it seems that I can send "quick reply" posts without having to pass first by the censor.

--rsnidjik


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@rsnidjik You very probably tried to insert a web link or a link to another section on this site. If you have questions, you may be better off posting a quick reply on here so as to get maximum potential responses









John


----------



## willvo84 (Dec 1, 2018)

I've used a Rocky Doser with mine since purchasing. Am tempted to upgrade though


----------

